
Show HN: Reddit news subreddits turned into a website - salmaanp
http://www.fastnews.me/worldnews
======
doomlaser
1 column is much easier to process than 3. There's a reason HN, Reddit,
Facebook, Twitter, etc are organized the way they are.

~~~
salmaanp
I see your point

------
Cozumel
Nice work! Just an observation the layout is very crowded, maybe have an
option for a HN style or Reddit style, just smaller text lists with a lot
smaller font size.

~~~
salmaanp
I could do something about making the layout customizable, so you could have
either one article per row or three per row. Did you see the font sizes big on
mobile?

------
salmaanp
source:
[https://github.com/SalmaanP/news_website](https://github.com/SalmaanP/news_website)

[https://github.com/SalmaanP/news_backend](https://github.com/SalmaanP/news_backend)

------
beeeebo
I like this I will use it for a while

~~~
salmaanp
hearing that makes me happy

